# 2x6 Roof Decking Over Patio



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

At the beginning you say shed roof, then have concerns about a 2x6 laying flat for 13'+
Will it be a flat roof?.....ah - 2x6 's laying flat
I see, I think - So you are going to use 2x6's as the decking
I know for a rafter or joist 13' is too far for a 2x6'

But studs upright at 8' warp & twist


----------



## bjansen (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Scuba Dave.

This is exactly what I thought, but I still can't figure out how they did it in that pavillion in Florida. I really liked the open feel and clean look that it had. 

After your comments I ran some numbers through the span calculator at the Amerian Wood Council site for 2x6 rafters. Laid on edge as rafters, the maximum span they can run is 13' 7" set on 24" centers. This is ,with the deflection set to the maximum of L/180. Hmmmm....how did they do this in Florida with the boards laid flat and cover a span of 16'? 

Like I say, this is what I would like to do because it looks so clean and open. I just can't figure out, from a structural stand point, how to do it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It can be done, it's a matter if it wil last long term
Not sure if they T&G them?


----------



## bjansen (Jun 16, 2009)

I've decided to put another set of posts with an additional beam in the middle. This will cut the span down to 6'. I will also use the T&G....thanks for that suggestiion Scuba Dave.

The ones in FL have been there for at least 15 years and show no signs of problems. I feel much better using the shorter span. 

I'll post pictures when I'm done. It may be a month or two before I get it done though.

--Bob


----------

